# *** Clutch Masters R32 Clutch Kits on sale @ CTS Turbo ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*CTS Turbo is proud to offer the complete line of Clutch Masters Clutch Kits and Flywheels. Whether you're looking for a clutch to handle your 700HP drag car, or your 200HP commuter, Clutch Masters and CTS Turbo have what you need. If you're unsure of the right clutch kit for your setup don't hesitate to fire us an email: [email protected] or a PM. We will assess your current modifications, your future plans, and give you the information you need to make the right choice for your car. 



Clutch Masters FX100 clutch kit - 1134.00 shipped - click here 


Clutch Masters said:



The FX100 System uses the Power Plus I Pressure Plate with a custom heavy-duty Steel Back Organic friction disc. This clutch is engineered for heavy-duty street use. It is specifically designed for extended wear and additional clamping force for the enthusiast who has added an exhaust system, an intake system, up to 50hp NO2 upgrade, or other non-forced induction external bolt-ons. It features only slightly increased pedal pressure, longer life than stock, and normal clutch feel during engagement and disengagement for a very smooth operation.

Click to expand...













Clutch Masters FX300 clutch kit - 1255.50 shipped - click here 


Clutch Masters said:



The FX300 System uses the Power Plus I Pressure Plate with a Steel Back Segmented Kevlar disc. This clutch is designed for the ultimate street enthusiast or weekend racer running a normally aspirated car equipped with cylinder head work and/or hotter cam(s), or with medium-boost turbo or super-charger, or up to 100hp NO2. The FX300 features only slightly increased pedal pressure, long life disc and positive engagement. **NOT RECOMMENDED FOR ROAD RACING**

Click to expand...













Clutch Masters FX400 clutch kit - 1255.50 shipped - click here 


Clutch Masters said:



The FX400 System uses the Power Plus I Pressure Plate with a custom, extremely durable, Sprung Ceramic disc. This is the ultimate extreme duty street and/or road/drag racing system. It is available in a 4 or 6 wing (paddle) configuration, with the 4-wing being the more aggressive setup (please specify which type you prefer). The sprung hub design allows for moderate dampening in high-torque applications, rendering it much more streetable than solid or rigid designs. This disc is designed for long life, outstanding holding capacity, and rapid heat dissipation.

Click to expand...













Clutch Masters FX500 clutch kit - 1255.50 shipped - click here 


Clutch Masters said:



The versatile FX500 System uses either the Power Plus I or Power Plus II Pressure Plate along with a solid center 4 or 6 wing (paddle) Ceramic Button disc. It is designed for maximum holding capacity with no compromises.

Click to expand...













Clutch Masters FX725 Series - PM for Details












Clutch Masters FX850 Series - PM for Details*


----------



## 1badr32 (Jun 3, 2010)

would this apply to mk5 r32 or just mk4


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

1badr32 said:


> would this apply to mk5 r32 or just mk4


Mk4 only until Clutch Masters decides to start doing DSG upgrades in the future.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## -wastegate- (Jul 16, 2009)

What about the rest of the world that get MK5 R32 Manuals?

Or not shipping international?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

-wastegate- said:


> What about the rest of the world that get MK5 R32 Manuals?
> 
> Or not shipping international?


Clutch Masters does not make a kit for those cars. If you'd like to send your OEM clutch & fw to them I'm sure they could make you a kit. :beer:


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Do you have any info about the R32 fx600 and price seen a few running it in the past as i feel the fx850 and 725 arent needed for me


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

newcreation said:


> Do you have any info about the R32 fx600 and price seen a few running it in the past as i feel the fx850 and 725 arent needed for me


We haven't actually sold any 600's only 725's and 850s.

If you're after a price drop me an email nik @ ctsturbo.com


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have installed an FX600 on my Mk5 R32 (BDB) turbo without having any issues except that it has a life of 5K Kms. Can you tell me why it is not recommended for the Mk5 or what the differences are with the Mk4 and also is it designed to have such a short life or am I doing something wrong??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

S3.2 said:


> I have installed an FX600 on my Mk5 R32 (BDB) turbo without having any issues except that it has a life of 5K Kms. Can you tell me why it is not recommended for the Mk5 or what the differences are with the Mk4 and also is it designed to have such a short life or am I doing something wrong??



I'm not familiar with the FX600's and we don't sell them. Most of our customers go with the FX850 with race/street combo.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

any good deals going on the 2004 R32 850's clutck it?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

zwogti said:


> any good deals going on the 2004 R32 850's clutck it?


Of course, check your PM.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im currently running an uprated SSP clutch on my DSG..will clutchmasters be bringing something out soon.
Competition will help with prices in the future.
Steve


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Word on the street is that they are working on something...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Please check out our blog and facebook for the latest updates: www.ctsturbo.com & www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

You know you want it!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

> Dear Santa,
> this Christmas I would like the followings:
> fx850
> a set of siemens 630s
> ...


Ok here's a scoop guys, Rudolph developed a drinking habit (that red nose isn't magic...) so Santa had to switch to a Eurovan diesel for deliveries. Unfortunately it's pretty cold around the north pole and Santa has no electricity to plug his van in. Save your car the deception when she finds that out on the faithful morning and order from www.ctsturbo.com , we ship everyday, worldwide and no matter the weather!

:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats to Jeff Clark / [email protected] for running an 11.46 @ 123.61 this past weekend in his CTS Equipped MK5 R32 Stage 4 before getting booted from the track. JC’s MK5 R32 was running a mere 18psi on pump gas… Thanks go out to Jeff Atwood @ United Motorsport and Forcefed Engineering for the additional support and work that went into this buildup. Thanks to JC for working with us on developing the CTS MK5 R32 Stage 2, 3, and 4 kits!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures submitted by Nico from NX Performance in Santiago, Chile. NX Performance and crew recently completed installation of one of our Stage 4 kits and are now investing in diapers due to excessive sh*tting their pants when driving this beast. Ignacios MK5 R32 may look like Jeff Clarks MK5 R32 Stage 4 that recently ran a low 11′s on moderate boost, but it doesn’t have quite that power yet… Keep your eyes peeled here for videos and more pictures as the proud owner Ignacio puts this beast through its paces. Thanks for the pics guys, we’re glad your expectations were exceeded with our kit!!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Not only does it have a “better than stock” feel. Clutch Masters FX400 also has a “Lighter than stock” Weight savings!

Gotta love what these guys do.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Who wants to see another Stage 4 beast on the road?

This MK4 R32 has received the CTS treatment and is near the final stages of being buttoned up here at our main headquarters. This car is going to make some serious power and won’t have any trouble putting it to the ground with a Clutchmasters FX850. Look forward to a feature video of this beast. 

850 SERIES – (8.50” Twin Disc)
The 850 series is a larger diameter assembly, which is designed for high horsepower applications that require smooth engagement, quiet operation and high clamp load.










Available Stages:
“Full Street” (TD6) - 2 fibber tuff disc, one sprung and one rigid disc.
“Street and Race” (TD6.5) – 1 sprung ceramic disc, and 1 fiber tuff rigid disc
“Race” (TD7) – 1 ceramic sprung disc, and 1 ceramic rigid disc.

Clutch Masters offers custom option when required by utilizing a variety of friction surfaces, discs and pressure ratings to satisfy any need!


Clutch Masters Twin Disc
features:

Components can be purchased separately for economical repair.
Positive release for ease of high RPM staging and shifting.
Most have experienced better 4/10's times and averaged hundreds of passes without complications or repair

All systems include:

Cover Assembly with attached Diaphragm
Pressure Plate Ring
Two Discs
One Mid Plate
Billet Aluminum Flywheel*
Release Bearing
Pilot Bearing (when applicable)
Pressure Plate Bolts

Choose from:

FX600 > Bonded Organic Kevlar mix for the street
FX700 > Compressed Ceramic Bronze for the strip

Average weight of the entire assembly is over 50% lighter than OEM

*Steel flywheels are available on select applications, call for price.

SFI Approved

http://www.ctsturbo.com/2013/12/550hp-r32-yes-please/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *

CTS Turbo is your one stop shop for everything performance, maintenance and custom fabrication. 

Clutchmasters clutch kits offer performance and reliability for the right price. - Check them out in our store.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Clutch Masters on SALE! @ CTS Turbo. - we carry a huge variety of kits. Check out our store to see what we can offer for your application.


----------

